
7 surprising things you’ll learn on Dollar Street – Bill Gates - dsr12
https://www.gatesnotes.com/Development/7-things-you-will-learn-on-Dollar-Street
======
yarapavan
DollarStreet link: [https://www.gapminder.org/dollar-
street/matrix](https://www.gapminder.org/dollar-street/matrix)

